# Three point over extends



## Johnnyb (Apr 9, 2019)

I have a taskmaster or jinma not sure of the model. It’s older and 35hp with a ty395i motor. My problem is the 3 point when lifted, doesn’t stop lifting. It has broke the case and will push the seat forward. Does the piston have a stop because I don’t see one. The piston will slide and inch or so out of the sleeve/cylinder. What would cause this. My pressure valve (nob by the seat) is froze and won’t turn. Help please


----------

